# Quite baldly after mites - how long to wait



## bubu (Feb 2, 2012)

We got our hedgehog about 3 weeks ago, and he already had a pretty severe case of mites which we discovered about 4 days after we collected him there was spikes falling out like crazy and after my eyes adjusted I could see them pretty clearly.

The breeder confirmed over the phone that our lil fella's brother had mites too, but less severe and only effecting the fur rather than the spikes over the phone.

So we got some Kitten Tick and Flea shampoo and after 3 baths over the course of a week, the mites seem to have gone and stayed away (been keeping a very close eye).. I haven't used any wood shavings since we found them and been just using newspaper, and he's in a plastic container which had been well scrubbed.

*But* he's still quite baldy after the whole procedure and losing quite a few spikes still.

He's due to be quilling as well from what I understand :-S (9 weeks old) so unsure if thats the cause of the quill loss now or something else...after his last bath I put some Vit-e oil on him which would hopefully stop any dryness.

How long should it take for his quills to grow back to normal ?

Any help much appreciated.

Pic attached.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Poor little guy, mites are bad news for hedgies...

I'm not sure of the details, but you really should not be using flea and tick shampoo on a hedgehog. Instead you should use a gentle kitten or puppy shampoo (the less scented the better, hedgies have sensitive noses) or Aveeno body wash for babies. There are chemicals and medications in flea and tick shampoos that could be harmful to hedgies.

I have never seen one before, but to me that looks like some kind of chemical burn because I have never seen a hedgehog's skin look so red/brown and scaly like that. Take this with a grain of salt because as I said I have never seen a chemical burn on a hedgehog, only on a human.

If your hedgehog has mites, a course of Revolution, a hedgie-safe flea/tick/mite/etc medication is best; it's applied to the skin just like similar products for cats and dogs. If you look at the stickies in the health forum here on HHC you will find more information on mites and Revolution treatment. You can buy Revolution online or from your vet; if you do go to the vet, insist on Revolution, do not under any circumstances let anyone give your hedgehog Ivermectin as it is very dangerous and has resulted in the death of the hedgehog being treated with it before.

___

As for your original question on how long it takes them to grown back it varies; I have seen 2- 4 weeks on my boys and that is only seeing the ends of new quills growing in, not full regrowth. 

~Katie


----------



## bubu (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry should have mentioned that it was a Kitten safe Flea and Tick shampoo with Pyrethrin as the active ingredient as suggested by other sites. Unfortunately brand names are pretty limited and vets who know about hedgehogs even moreso over this side of the world. 

I think the picture probably showed a lil different than his skin is in reality, His skin is quite dark and smooth (unfortunately too smooth at this stage with the lack of quills). 

Should probably try to get a better picture, trying to keep him still for a closeup is difficult mind you 

Hopefully he'll start re-growing them soon.


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

This is how bald my little girl is one week after her first treatment of Revolution.

The vet said its good that her body is expelling the damaged skin/quills. Still makes me sad


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww they will grow back.


----------



## Kiwi-Man (May 4, 2010)

here's Turnip. he's shedding quills like crazy. brought to vet and the vet is 90% sure it's mites. he's on an 8 week med regime. still itching like crazy bit looooooooooves oatmeal baths.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought the skin actually looked quite healthy. bubu, new quills should be growing in shortly - his skin looks in great shape and now all you have to worry about is keeping him comfortable as the quills poke through.


----------



## bubu (Feb 2, 2012)

Well thankfully he is growing visible quills back slowly but surely ... 3 baths 2 days apart with the Troy Kitten flea/tick shampoo looks to have worked a treat to get rid of them - thankfully. 

His skin is pretty flakey mind you without the vit-e dripped on him still, right now he's a really grumpy boy and huffs at the slightest sign that you're going to pick him up (not that it stops me), he's been a dirty little boy too since they are growing out, pooing just about everywhere he'd having a dirty protest!. 

Will ease off on the vit-e it once he fills in some more and see how his skin is then, he's getting there but not 100% just yet. 

@kiwi

**** thats ALOT of quill loss in one go, our guy was losing about 20 a day and we were worried, and he looked as baldy as the photo, your guys mites seem extreme.


----------



## bubu (Feb 2, 2012)

*Update on little prick *

So its been a while since I posted and thought I'd update on Pricks progress .. and he's doing great 

His skin has been pretty dry with the new spikes poking though so been using a few drops of glycerine on his back every few days and its been working a treat (he likes the taste a lil too much though!). Johnsons Baby Milk bath seems to be his favorite soap of choice. He's been quilling so rather grumpy for the past few weeks although thats almost over by the looks and he's got almost a full head of quills back - YAY!

Pics below


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He's looking wonderful!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yay! He looks fantastic. Check out those gorgeous quills.


----------

